# vernünftige Aalglöckchen gesucht



## Katteker (14. April 2020)

Moin zusammen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für qualitativ hochwertige Aalglöckchen?

Die Glöckchen zum auf den Blank klemmen mittels Klammer verschwinden bei mir bei einem kräftigen Anhieb gerne mal auf nimmer wiedersehen im Fluss oder im hohen Gras, egal ob aus Metall oder Kunststoff. Die mit Metallklammer sind auch nicht grade schonend zur dünnen Rutenspitze.

Nutze daher seit Jahren hauptsächlich welche aus Pastik, die über eine Verschraubung auf dem Blank geklemmt werden. Diese Gewinde sind aber meiner Meinung nach zu weich und daher schnell übergedreht und halten dann auch nicht mehr richtig, kippen zu Seite oder nach unten und vertüddeln sich dann gerne mal mit der Schnur... Grade Nachts bekommt man das nicht immer gleich mit.

Eine Suche im Internet zeigt mir irgendwie die immer gleichen, minderwertigen Modelle. Da stehen zwar immer andere Hersteller auf der Packung, die Glöckchen sehen aber alle aus, als würden sie vom gleichen Fließband fallen...

Also: Hat jemand einen Tipp für zuverlässige, blankschonende Aalglöckchen? Die dürfen auch gerne mal was kosten, wenn sie denn gut sind.

Mit Knicklichthalter am Glöckchen wäre nett, muss aber nicht unbeding sein.

Danke und Gruß
Philipp


----------



## ralle (14. April 2020)

Ich habe welche von Zebco, die zum anschrauben sind. Sind sogar mit Knicklichthalterung.  Alles aus Plastik - hält aber.


Hier mal ein Link


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Die Glöckchen von Black Cat sind zwar zum Wallerangeln gedacht aber wirklich gut! 

LG Michael


----------



## Andal (14. April 2020)

Mit etwas Schreibdisziplin könnte der Trööt Potential entwickeln. Siehe dazu "Qualitätsangeleimer"!


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mit etwas Schreibdisziplin könnte der Trööt Potential entwickeln. Siehe dazu "Qualitätsangeleimer"!


Mir ist mittlerweile so langweilig Zuhause, ich schreib auch über Qualitätsangelmützen wenn es sein muss 

LG


----------



## Katteker (14. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mit etwas Schreibdisziplin könnte der Trööt Potential entwickeln. Siehe dazu "Qualitätsangeleimer"!



Moin Andal,

bei allem Verständniss für coronabedingte Langeweile möchte ich trotzdem darum bitten, meine Frage ernst zu nehmen ;-) Oftsind es schließlich die kleinen Dinge, die am meisten nerven. In ein paar Tagen könnt ihr mit diesem Thread anstellen was ihr möchtet  


Ralle und Michael:
Schon mal Danke für die ersten beiden Tipps, schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Die Glöckchen von Black Cat sind zwar zum Wallerangeln gedacht aber wirklich gut!
> 
> LG Michael



Das hätte ich auch vorgeschlagen, aber ob die für dickere Rutenspitzen konzipierte Glöckchen auch für dünnere passen? 

Man kann versuchen, mit Silikonschlauch (Spritleitung aus dem Modellbaubereich) der längs aufgeschnitten wird, die Rutenspitze zu verdicken, das die Waller-Glöckchen auch gut halten. 

Mit den kleinen Bummeln gibt es auch folgendes Problem: Wenn sie durch Regen naß werden, hört man sie nicht mehr. 

Darum: Think big!


----------



## Andal (14. April 2020)

Katteker schrieb:


> Moin Andal,
> 
> bei allem Verständniss für coronabedingte Langeweile möchte ich trotzdem darum bitten, meine Frage ernst zu nehmen ;-) Oftsind es schließlich die kleinen Dinge, die am meisten nerven. In ein paar Tagen könnt ihr mit diesem Thread anstellen was ihr möchtet
> 
> ...


Da hast du vollkommen wahr. Ich benutze die Glockerl selber selten. Aber ich verfolge dabei den genau umgekehrten Weg. Glocken sind Verbrauchsmaterial und sie werden dementsprechend verbraucht. Die Dinge gibts immer wieder als Gratiszugabe bei Bestellungen und das reicht mir als Vorrat.


----------



## Waller Michel (14. April 2020)

Also ich habe gerade geguckt, die Glöckchen von Black Cat passen auch an Aal Ruten, hatte ich auch schon im Einsatz! 
Wobei ich persönlich da auf elektronische Helferlein umgestiegen bin!


----------



## zokker (14. April 2020)

Katteker schrieb:


> ...
> Oft sind es schließlich die kleinen Dinge, die am meisten nerven.
> ...



Oh ja, besonders wenn sie beim Drill an der Rute bleiben. 
... und weg...


----------



## Kochtopf (14. April 2020)

Ich nutze solche zum klemmen: https://www.amazon.de/perfk-Aalglocken-Bissanzeiger-Bissmelder-Aalgl%C3%B6ckchen/dp/B07B24R2H4
Ab und zu verliert eine ein Gläckchen abe rman kann sie mit nem Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixieren


----------



## Chief Brolly (14. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nutze solche zum klemmen: https://www.amazon.de/perfk-Aalglocken-Bissanzeiger-Bissmelder-Aalgl%C3%B6ckchen/dp/B07B24R2H4
> Ab und zu verliert eine ein Gläckchen abe rman kann sie mit nem Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixieren



Die Dinger nutze ich z. Zt. auch.... Halten auch ohne Sekundenkleber. 
Werde für meine Aal- bzw. Nachtruten die Waller-Glöckchen von  Black Cat bestellen. 

Waller Michel:  Das schwarze Teil ist also ein elektr. Bißanzeiger für die Rutenspitze, kombiniert mit Licht oder mit Knicklichthalterung? 
Brauche mal die genaue Bezeichnung, Preis und  eine Bezugsquelle... 

Danke!


----------



## Vanner (14. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Das schwarze Teil ist also ein elektr. Bißanzeiger für die Rutenspitze, kombiniert mit Licht oder mit Knicklichthalterung?



Da bricht dir eher die Rutenspitze ab.


----------



## Forelle74 (14. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Waller Michel:  Das schwarze Teil ist also ein elektr. Bißanzeiger für die Rutenspitze,
> 
> Danke!


Hallo
Das ist zwar ein elektronischer Bissanzeiger,  der wird aber am Blank befestigt.
Ich hatte früher oft solche im Einsatz.
Der wird meist am Blank mit nem Spanngummi fixiert.
Er reagiert auf Vibration oder Rucken.
Dann gibts ein Signalton. 
Oder so ähnlich, gibt ja verschiedene Modelle.
Grad gut bei schräg gestellten Ruten auf Aal zb.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2020)

Katteker schrieb:


> Moin Andal,
> 
> bei allem Verständniss für coronabedingte Langeweile möchte ich trotzdem darum bitten, meine Frage ernst zu nehmen ;-) Oftsind es schließlich die kleinen Dinge, die am meisten nerven. In ein paar Tagen könnt ihr mit diesem Thread anstellen was ihr möchtet
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das Problem nervte mich schon vor fast 60 Jahren. Ich kam dann, auch mangels Auswahl an Möglichkeiten, auf eine etwas rustikale Idee. Ist klar, braucht man bei der heutigen Auswahl nicht mehr, aber halt vor so 50-60 Jahren sah das schon anders aus. Ich erwähne es auch nur aus "historischen Gründen": ich besorgte mir für die beiden vorgesehenen Ruten entsprechende Rutenringe, lötete da ein Aalglöckchen auf den Rutenring und den Rutenring befestigte ich mit Klebeband (gabs damals schon gute) auf der Rute, auf der den Rutenringen gegenüber liegenden Seite im Spitzenbereich. Sah blöd aus, war aber funktionell und mir flog kein Aalglöckchen mehr davon. Das Problem ist also nicht ganz neu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Michael.S (14. April 2020)

Das vernünftigste Aalglöckchen ist gar kein Glöckchen dann herscht nähmlich Ruhe am Wasser


----------



## Thomas. (14. April 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Das vernünftigste Aalglöckchen ist gar kein Glöckchen dann herscht nähmlich Ruhe am Wasser



ich würde dir gerne 100 Daumen hoch geben klappt leider nicht.
jeder der die Dinger beim Anschlagen, Drillen, Auswerfen benutzt sollte man die Angelerlaubnis auf Lebzeiten entziehen, die Glöckchen  müssten verboten werden


----------



## Andal (14. April 2020)

Aber wenn es über den See schallt, wie die St. Petersburger Schlittenfahrt, weiss man gleich, "Aha da Huaba is heit a wieda do!"


----------



## Captain_H00k (14. April 2020)

Mich nerven diese Glöckchen auch,hab die noch nie selber benutzt.Knicklichter am Blank is mein way 2 go


----------



## Tricast (14. April 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Das vernünftigste Aalglöckchen ist gar kein Glöckchen dann herscht nähmlich Ruhe am Wasser





Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde dir gerne 100 Daumen hoch geben klappt leider nicht.
> jeder der die Dinger beim Anschlagen, Drillen, Auswerfen benutzt sollte man die Angelerlaubnis auf Lebzeiten entziehen, die Glöckchen  müssten verboten werden


----------



## Jason (14. April 2020)

@Tricast 
Wieder dieses leidige Thema mit den nervenden Glöckchen.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (15. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ich würde dir gerne 100 Daumen hoch geben klappt leider nicht.
> jeder der die Dinger beim Anschlagen, Drillen, Auswerfen benutzt sollte man die Angelerlaubnis auf Lebzeiten entziehen, die Glöckchen  müssten verboten werden


Und genau deswegen lasse ich sie mit Wonne dran, gerade wenn andere Angler in der Nähe sind. So viel Spaß kriegt man sonst nur um halb 6 morgens im Karpfencamp wenn man den Delkimton mit dem Handy abspielt.

Wen es stört kann ja woanders oder mit wem anders angeln. :->

Genauso kann man Feinangler wunderbar damit Trollen, wenn sie von ihren feinen Rütchen und Rollen bespult mit Elbenschamhaar berichten und man fragt ob an der Spitze überhaupt ein Glöckchen hält ^^


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. April 2020)

Katteker schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für qualitativ hochwertige Aalglöckchen?



Um mal wieder auf die eigentliche Frage zurückzukommen: Ich nutze seit Jahren diese hier: https://www.gerlinger.de/balzer-aalglocke-mit-knicklichtadapter-1
Bin rundum zufrieden. 

Halten aufgrund der Schraub-Befestigung besser als Klammer-basierte, man darf die Verschraubung nur nicht überdrehen, dann kann man die Glocke wegwerfen.


----------



## Michael.S (15. April 2020)

Wenn man ein Aalglöckchen innen mit Bauschaum ausschäumt sind die eigentlich ganz erträglich , sollte alle mal Ausprobieren die ein Aalglöckchen benutzen


----------



## yukonjack (15. April 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Aalglöckchen innen mit Bauschaum ausschäumt sind die eigentlich ganz erträglich , sollte alle mal Ausprobieren die ein Aalglöckchen benutzen


Man man, du musst die Dinger ja hassen wie die Pest.


----------



## Kochtopf (15. April 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Aalglöckchen innen mit Bauschaum ausschäumt sind die eigentlich ganz erträglich , sollte alle mal Ausprobieren die ein Aalglöckchen benutzen


Ich suche welche mit hochwertigeren Glöckchen, am besten in verschiedenen Tonlagen, damit die Glöckchen dann, wenn in der richtigen Reihenfolge "gespielt" werden die Melodie von Funkytown ertönt


----------



## ralle (15. April 2020)

Bitte zum Thema zurück !!


----------



## Katteker (16. April 2020)

Glöckchen sind zeitlose Klassiker, historisch wertvoll, die können garnicht nerven 




Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich nutze solche zum klemmen: https://www.amazon.de/perfk-Aalglocken-Bissanzeiger-Bissmelder-Aalglöckchen/dp/B07B24R2H4
> Ab und zu verliert eine ein Gläckchen abe rman kann sie mit nem Tropfen Sekundenkleber fixieren



Die sehen auch interessant aus!



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Problem nervte mich schon vor fast 60 Jahren. Ich kam dann, auch mangels Auswahl an Möglichkeiten, auf eine etwas rustikale Idee. Ist klar, braucht man bei der heutigen Auswahl nicht mehr, aber halt vor so 50-60 Jahren sah das schon anders aus. Ich erwähne es auch nur aus "historischen Gründen": ich besorgte mir für die beiden vorgesehenen Ruten entsprechende Rutenringe, lötete da ein Aalglöckchen auf den Rutenring und den Rutenring befestigte ich mit Klebeband (gabs damals schon gute) auf der Rute, auf der den Rutenringen gegenüber liegenden Seite im Spitzenbereich. Sah blöd aus, war aber funktionell und mir flog kein Aalglöckchen mehr davon. Das Problem ist also nicht ganz neu.
> Petri Heil
> Lajos



Auch spannend  Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke.... Da schwebt mir irgentwie ne aufgelötete, kleine Mutter auf dem Spitzenring vor, in welche man ein Glöckchen einschrauben könnte. Wäre mal ne nette Bastelei fürn Winter :-D Hab ich so etwas nicht schon irgendwo mal gesehen oder gelesen? *grübel* So ähnlich befestigt man doch auch Schwingspitzen, oder nicht?


----------



## Kochtopf (16. April 2020)

Katteker schrieb:


> Glöckchen sind zeitlose Klassiker, historisch wertvoll, die können garnicht nerven
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man könnte eine Swingtip mit verhältnismäßig wenig Aufwand tunen, Spitzenring kriegt man auch bei schwereren Kaliber in einen mit Gewinde gewechselt und ein Knicklichthalter dürfte auch kein Problem sein.

Zumindest wenn man geschickter und fleißiger ist als ich


----------



## Andal (16. April 2020)

Hier zwei visuelle Hilfen an einer Spitze.

Die weisse Farbe sehe ich als "halblinder" von allen am besten und die per Heißkleber befestigte nachleuchtende Leuchtperle verstärkt das noch zusätzlich. 

Im Bild die Zitterspitze einer Zebco Rhino Specialist in 1.75 lbs.


----------



## kuttenkarl (16. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Man könnte eine Swingtip mit verhältnismäßig wenig Aufwand tunen, Spitzenring kriegt man auch bei schwereren Kaliber in einen mit Gewinde gewechselt und ein Knicklichthalter dürfte auch kein Problem sein.
> 
> Zumindest wenn man geschickter und fleißiger ist als ich


Hallo,

sowas hatte ich mal vor ca. 35Jahren.  Bestand aus einem Gewindespitzenring  und einem Gewindestift mit Feder und Glocke. Gab es so zukaufen.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Chief Brolly (17. April 2020)

Habe an an der Balzer Rute "Magna Gorilla Aal" diesen Spitzenring mit 2 Stegen für eine Bimmel dran. 
Nehme nur das Doppelglöckchen mit dem Knicklichthalter.
Das kann nicht verrutschen und hält auch jeden Drill aus! 

Weiß jemand von euch, wo solche Spitzenringe erhältlich sind und haben die einen eigenen Namen?


----------



## Vanner (17. April 2020)

Der hat hier sowas.


----------



## magut (18. April 2020)

Rutenring.de  hat die auch in allen Varianten








						Rutenring.de | SIC-Endring mit Knicklichthalter | online kaufen
					

SIC-Endring mit Knicklichthalter - Befestigen Sie das Knicklicht direkt am Endring. Diese SIC-Endringe mit einer speziellen Haltung für handelsübliche Knicklichter sind in den Tubenstärken 1,8 mm bis




					rutenring.de
				




LG
Mario


----------



## Micha1450 (20. April 2020)

Ich nehme sowas. Wer Angst hat, die Rute zu zerkratzen kann entweder diese umwickeln oder dünne Kunststoffschläuche über die Klemmenhälften schieben. Zusätzlich kommt ein Knicklicht an die Rutenspitze.


----------



## Tricast (20. April 2020)

Die würde ich auch nehmen, sind eben klassisch schön und bestechen durch ihre vollendete Form.  

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. April 2020)

Ich habe wegen den Glöckchen noch einige Tips für euch:

Viele verwenden diese grünen Klemmglöckchen aus Kunststoff. Mir ist schon oft passiert, das diese beim Auswerfen, Drill und der Landung eines Fisches sich leicht von der Rutenspitze lösen und im schlechtesten Fall im tiefen Wasser versinken. 
Wer dann,  statt mit Knicklicht, mit einem Night-Pilot Batterielicht arbeitet, hat dann neben dem Material einen Verlust von ca. 6€. 

Besser wäre es, Glöckchen und optischen Bißanzeiger zu trennen! 
Das kann etwa ein Flash Tip Light sein. Da ist sogar ein Adapter für dickere Rutenspitzen dabei. 

Zum Anbringen der Ganzmetall-Glöckchen mit den Krokoklemmen eignen sich am besten diese Knicklichthalter aus Gummi.


----------



## Andal (20. April 2020)

Jooo ... Doppelbimmel - dann hören sie es auch noch zwei Dörfer weiter, dass sich was tut.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Jooo ... Doppelbimmel - dann hören sie es auch noch zwei Dörfer weiter, dass sich was tut.


Das ist wichtig!


----------



## Chief Brolly (20. April 2020)

War bloß zur Demo!!!  Man sollte aber schon akustisch unterscheiden können, an welcher Rute es grad beißt...


----------



## Andal (20. April 2020)

Am besten gleich ein Carillon installieren ... dann lassen sich auch Melodien spielen.


----------



## Michael.S (20. April 2020)

Das ist Stoff für einen Krimi , Glockenterror am Angelteich , oder so ähnlich


----------



## Kochtopf (20. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> War bloß zur Demo!!!  Man sollte aber schon akustisch unterscheiden können, an welcher Rute es grad beißt...


Da hilft einem ja da wackelnde knicklicht


----------



## zokker (20. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> War bloß zur Demo!!!  Man sollte aber schon akustisch unterscheiden können, an welcher Rute es grad beißt...



Sag mal  , zu was für Demos gehst du???


----------



## Thomas. (20. April 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Das ist Stoff für einen Krimi , Glockenterror am Angelteich , oder so ähnlich


Chief Brolly der Glöckner vom Anglerboard


----------



## Andal (20. April 2020)

...und nebenbei jault der Pieper noch in voller Lautstärke, auf das die Dörfler an einen Fliegeralarm glauben.

Nur so bemerkt ... als Stoffsammlung für die Geschichte.


----------



## Thomas. (20. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> ...und nebenbei jault der Pieper noch in voller Lautstärke, auf das die Dörfler an einen Fliegeralarm glauben.
> 
> Nur so bemerkt ... als Stoffsammlung für die Geschichte.



der Anglerboard Krimi, nach einer wahren Begebenheit 

Glockenterror am Angelteich , oder Chief Brolly der Glöckner vom Anglerboard
​


----------



## Andal (20. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> der Anglerboard Krimi, nach einer wahren Begebenheit
> 
> Glockenterror am Angelteich , oder Chief Brolly der Glöckner vom Anglerboard
> ​


Vulgäre Dialoge und dazu noch eine ordinäre Blondine mit dicken Eutern ... und die Präkariatssender werden sich um die Story prügeln!


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. April 2020)

Den Soundtrack (ok - eher das Geräusch) zum Thema gibt es schon lange:


----------



## Andal (20. April 2020)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Den Soundtrack (ok - eher das Geräusch) zum Thema gibt es schon lange:


Ah ja...!


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. April 2020)

Damit kann man auch ganz gut unerwünschte Nagetiere aus ihren Höhlen treiben. Super Scheuchwirkung.

Und/oder einfach in son E-Bissanzeiger mit Aufnahme-Funktion einspielen und fett aufdrehen - Verpennen ausgeschlossen. Fix rattenfrei und wach fürs gleiche Geld, was will man mehr.


----------



## Andal (20. April 2020)

Wenn das dann plötzlich in der Nacht losgeht, nähst du den Schlafsack von innen zu und hoffst, dass alles schnell vorüberzieht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. April 2020)

Genau. Auch die Apokalypse macht irgendwann mal Kaffeepause. Fiat lux.


----------



## Tricast (20. April 2020)

Hat sich denn schon mal jemand bei @Katteker : bedankt für diese Fragestellung? Mir hat es jedenfalls viel Spaß bereitet.  

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Micha1450 (20. April 2020)

Michael71 schrieb:


> Ich nehme sowas. Wer Angst hat, die Rute zu zerkratzen kann entweder diese umwickeln oder dünne Kunststoffschläuche über die Klemmenhälften schieben. Zusätzlich kommt ein Knicklicht an die Rutenspitze.



Natürlich ist die Glocke nur so lange dran, wie die Rute im Rutenhalter steht


----------



## Katteker (21. April 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Habe an an der Balzer Rute "Magna Gorilla Aal" diesen Spitzenring mit 2 Stegen für eine Bimmel dran.
> Nehme nur das Doppelglöckchen mit dem Knicklichthalter.
> Das kann nicht verrutschen und hält auch jeden Drill aus!
> 
> Weiß jemand von euch, wo solche Spitzenringe erhältlich sind und haben die einen eigenen Namen?



Ich bin ja kurz davor mir davon welche zu bestellen, die finde ich echt clever. Was es alles gibt, hab ich noch nie gesehen.



Tricast schrieb:


> Hat sich denn schon mal jemand bei @Katteker : bedankt für diese Fragestellung? Mir hat es jedenfalls viel Spaß bereitet.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Hätte zu Anfang nicht gedacht, dass ich hier so viele echt gute Antworten bekomme. Ich hab zu danken ;-)



Michael71 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Glocke nur so lange dran, wie die Rute im Rutenhalter steht



Da fehlt mir irgendwie die Fantasie, wie das in der Praxis abläuft. Mitm Fisch am Haken kommst du doch nicht mehr vernünftig an die Rutenspitze? Oder doch?


----------



## Katteker (21. April 2020)

kuttenkarl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sowas hatte ich mal vor ca. 35Jahren.  Bestand aus einem Gewindespitzenring  und einem Gewindestift mit Feder und Glocke. Gab es so zukaufen.
> 
> Gruß Gerd



Falls noch irgendwer irgendwo in den Weiten des Internets einen Shop kennt, der die zum Kauf anbietet--> Info bitte


----------



## Micha1450 (21. April 2020)

Katteker schrieb:


> Da fehlt mir irgendwie die Fantasie, wie das in der Praxis abläuft. Mitm Fisch am Haken kommst du doch nicht mehr vernünftig an die Rutenspitze? Oder doch?



Ich mach sie ab, bevor ich anschlage. Beim Aal hat man die Zeit.


----------



## phobos (21. April 2020)

Oder einfach an den faulenzer klemmen. So mach ich es immer. Hab die black cat die passen dafür perfekt. Hat man trotzdem Glocke und nicht das dauergebimmel.


----------



## yukonjack (21. April 2020)

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000003378459.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.1.6c396f09mUC80w&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.14976.158757.0&scm_id=1007.14976.158757.0&scm-url=1007.14976.158757.0&pvid=a592194f-d584-41e5-b575-9caa297a4b46&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.14976.158757.0,pvid:a592194f-d584-41e5-b575-9caa297a4b46,tpp_buckets:668%230%23131923%2316_668%23808%233772%23913_668%23888%233325%232_4976%230%23158757%230_4976%232711%237538%23837_668%232717%237567%23983    Warum willst du unbedingt Glocken ? Ich habe seit 3 Jahren diese Dinger im Einsatz. Sind zwar keine Glocken aber erfüllen zu 100% ihren Zweck. Leuchten beim Biss einige Sekunden nach und du siehst genau an welcher Rute der Biss war. Und, deine Nachbarn werden es dir danken.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

Aus dem Thread hier wird ja fast noch ein Stammtisch 

LG


----------



## Andal (21. April 2020)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Aus dem Thread hier wird ja fast noch ein Stammtisch
> 
> LG


Warte ab, bis die Industrie den Trööt entdeckt. Zum Bluetooth Eelsounder, der direktemang in den Ohrstöpsel des Anglers führt, ist kein langer Weg mehr.


----------



## Waller Michel (21. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Warte ab, bis die Industrie den Trööt entdeckt. Zum Bluetooth Eelsounder, der direktemang in den Ohrstöpsel des Anglers führt, ist kein langer Weg mehr.


So blöd wie es klingt! Wenn jeder Ohrstöpsel dafür hätte, wäre es Nachts bedeutend ruhiger am See !
Aber irgendwann brauchen wir tatsächlich einen Laptop zum Angeln 

LG


----------



## Tikey0815 (21. April 2020)

yukonjack schrieb:


> https://de.aliexpress.com/item/4000003378459.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.1.6c396f09mUC80w&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.14976.158757.0&scm_id=1007.14976.158757.0&scm-url=1007.14976.158757.0&pvid=a592194f-d584-41e5-b575-9caa297a4b46&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.14976.158757.0,pvid:a592194f-d584-41e5-b575-9caa297a4b46,tpp_buckets:668%230%23131923%2316_668%23808%233772%23913_668%23888%233325%232_4976%230%23158757%230_4976%232711%237538%23837_668%232717%237567%23983    Warum willst du unbedingt Glocken ? Ich habe seit 3 Jahren diese Dinger im Einsatz. Sind zwar keine Glocken aber erfüllen zu 100% ihren Zweck. Leuchten beim Biss einige Sekunden nach und du siehst genau an welcher Rute der Biss war. Und, deine Nachbarn werden es dir danken.


Die hab ich! (Noch nie benutzt)


----------



## Tricast (21. April 2020)

Vernünftige Aalglöckchen? Vernünftige Aalglöckchen sind Glöckchen die keinen Klöppel haben, also defakto auch keine Glöckchen sind.
Ist nicht nach § 117 Abs. 1 OWiG das Gebimmel am Wasser unzulässiger Lärm und somit zu unterbleiben?  

Liebe Grüße an die Ükel-Brüder, die sich hier so rege beteiligen

Heinz


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> jeder der die Dinger beim Anschlagen, Drillen, Auswerfen benutzt sollte man die Angelerlaubnis auf Lebzeiten entziehen, die Glöckchen  müssten verboten werden



Deine Sympatieskala sinkt grad massivst in den Keller


----------



## Thomas. (23. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Deine Sympatieskala sinkt grad massivst in den Keller


jetzt weiß ich erst was *Bimmel*rudi bedeutet, hätte nie geglaubt das du auch so ein Glocken Terrorist bist


----------



## Andal (23. April 2020)

Aber mal ehrlich... Aalglocken gehören zu jener mystriösen Dreifaltigkeit des Angelns. 

Eben die Aalglocke, geliebt und gehasst.
Diese sonderbaren Kugeln mit dem Drahthaken und der Feder im Inneren.
Und die Korpose mit Stift.

Ich kenne keinen Angler, die sie nicht je besessen hätte!


----------



## Kochtopf (23. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich... Aalglocken gehören zu jener mystriösen Dreifaltigkeit des Angelns.
> 
> Eben die Aalglocke, geliebt und gehasst.
> Diese sonderbaren Kugeln mit dem Drahthaken und der Feder im Inneren.
> ...


Mit Nummer zwei kann ich nix anfangen- Foto?


----------



## Thomas. (23. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mit Nummer zwei kann ich nix anfangen- Foto?


----------



## Kochtopf (23. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343898


Danke, Mal in irgendeinem rumpeleckchen beim Kumpel gesehen - einhängebissanzeiger?


----------



## Thomas. (23. April 2020)

glaube ja, habe sie mal vor 250 Jahren geschenkt bekommen aber nie benutzt


----------



## yukonjack (23. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Danke, Mal in irgendeinem rumpeleckchen beim Kumpel gesehen - einhängebissanzeiger?


Ja, das sind Einhängebissanzeiger. Funktionieren aber nur wenn ein Fisch beißt.


----------



## Vanner (23. April 2020)

Also für mich sind das Pilotkugeln.


----------



## yukonjack (23. April 2020)

Vanner schrieb:


> Also für mich sind das Pilotkugeln.


Ne ne...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich erst was *Bimmel*rudi bedeutet, hätte nie geglaubt das du auch so ein Glocken Terrorist bist



Den Klang vernünftiger Glöckchen (Messing klingt toll, wenn man solche Glöckchen noch hat) des Nachts...ist mir um Welten lieber als mir permanent den Hals zu verenken beim auf die Spitzen schauen.
Diese modernen LED-Blinkis blinken toll...vorallem dann wenn nix beißt 
Ein Glöckchen nehme ich bereits akustisch war, bevor ich irgendetwas wirklich sehe.
Verschiedene Glöckchen an den Ruten oder andere Tonlagen der gleichen Glöckchenart durch Veränderung der Federzugkraft.....man kann ganz schnell orten an welcher Rute es grad beißt...und das sogar ohne Lampengefuchtel oder Bling Bling.

Frag mal Quappenangler oder Aalangler an großen Flüssen...kaum einer greift hier auf Elektronik zurück und das hat ganz gewiss seine Gründe.

An Seen und Teichen brauche ich auch keine Glöckchen, dafür gibt es bessere Möglichkeiten. 
An Fliessgewässern wo die Ruten steil gestellt werden und die Bisse auch nicht vehement wie beim Wallerangeln sind, da spielen Glöckchen all ihre Vorteile aus. Mit Vibrationsbissanzeigern kann man als Quappenangler nunmal nix anfangen, man würde nicht einen Biss mitbekommen.


----------



## yukonjack (24. April 2020)

So hat da jeder seine eigenen Vorlieben und Theorien. 





						die glocken von rom lied - Suchen Videos
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## rustaweli (24. April 2020)

Wer wie ich an grundelverseuchten, hängerträchtigen Gewässern angelt, nimmt dankbar solche Glöckchen. Ich kann und will nicht stundenlang auf das Knicklicht starren. Kurzer Blick weg und schon  kann ne Grundel rucken. Einmal kurz und nicht aufgepaßt, dann noch einmal und die Montage sitzt fest.
Nee danke!


----------



## Andal (24. April 2020)

Man könnte ja auch noch den Anglern Glocken umhängen. So eher kleine, wie man sie den Ziegen umschnallt. Dann wüßten auch alle immer, wo der Kollege herumstreunt.


----------



## rustaweli (24. April 2020)

Ich muß mich vor niemanden verstecken, auch meine Bisse nicht. Man teilt sich die Flußstrecke, hält mit so manchem mal ein Pläuschchen und den ein oder anderen sieht man öfter und tauscht sich angenehm aus. Mir egal ob wer weiß wo ich bin oder gar was fange.


----------



## Andal (24. April 2020)

Sei doch nicht so verkniffen. Das Thema Aalglöckchen muss man, wie sonst kaum ein anderes, locker und mit einem lachenden Auge sehen!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch noch den Anglern Glocken umhängen. So eher kleine, wie man sie den Ziegen umschnallt. Dann wüßten auch alle immer, wo der Kollege herumstreunt.



Um dann im Herbst von der Alm geholt und durchs Dorf getrieben zu werden


----------



## Andal (24. April 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Um dann im Herbst von der Alm geholt und durchs Dorf getrieben zu werden


Fragt sich dann nur, welche Jahresleistungen dann prämiert werden sollen!?


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2020)

Davon ab


Andal schrieb:


> Fragt sich dann nur, welche Jahresleistungen dann prämiert werden sollen!?


Nach einem halben Jahr auf der Alm nur unter Kerlen kann man durchaus nach Melkleistung gehen


----------



## Andal (24. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Davon ab
> 
> Nach einem halben Jahr auf der Alm nur unter Kerlen kann man durchaus nach Melkleistung gehen


Heute schicken die Almbauernverbände auch wieder reichlich recht ansehnliche Sennerinnen auf die Alp.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Heute schicken die Almbauernverbände auch wieder reichlich recht ansehnliche Sennerinnen auf die Alp.


Wozu eine Sennerin wenn man den Käse gleich miternten kann (gut jetzt wird es eklig)

Gibt es dennoch hochwertigere Aalglöckchen mit Messingglöckchen? Oder aus einer Krokodilklemme und Feder selber bauen?


----------



## Blueser (24. April 2020)

In Ostdeutschland sind solche Fragen obsolet ...


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2020)

Blueser schrieb:


> In Ostdeutschland sind solche Fragen obsolet ...


Weil da keiner mehr wohnt?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (24. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil da keiner mehr wohnt?



Die Frage würde sich dort einfach nicht ergeben. Man macht es einfach und schaut wie es wird.

Und ja, es gibt noch vernünftige Glöckchen, allerdings nicht im Angelladen.


----------



## Blueser (24. April 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Weil da keiner mehr wohnt?


Ach, hier lebt es sich jetzt ganz angenehm, seit die ganzen "Jammer-Ossis" in den Westen gezogen sind ...   
Das "Not macht erfinderisch"-Gen scheint selbst bei meinen Enkeln noch vorhanden zu sein .


----------



## Kochtopf (24. April 2020)

Klar macht Not erfinderisch aber dafür muss not da sein und es muss einem der Zeitaufwand wert sein. Da ich die 0815 Glöckchen und nur wenig Zeit habe versuche ich es, sofern keine Not vorliegt zu vermeiden unnütz Zeit und Energie zu verschwenden. Zeit ist mir durchaus Geld wert


----------



## Andal (25. April 2020)

Drennan, ESP und andere Insulaner bieten Knicklichthalterungen an, die man dran lassen kann. Jedenfalls fischen dort viele immer mit diesen Dingern an der Spitze. Die sollte man doch so herrichten können, dass sie sowohl Lichter, als auch kleine Glockerl tragen können. Notfalls halt auch welche von der Narrenkappe.  Oder man bezieht vom Glockenfachhandel. - Ich habe keinen Plan, wo es Glocken reinen Klanges geben könnte.

Für die 2-3 mal im Jahr, wo ich eine Aalglocke brauche, tut es mir die 0815. Aalglocken sind bei mir eh so eine Art nomadische Lebensform. Sie kommen irgendwie von irgendwo aus dem Nichts, verweilen eine Zeit und sind dann plötzlich wieder spurlos verschwunden.


----------



## Jan_Cux (25. April 2020)

Eben... Zwar ist mir Schwund zu Rechnen, aber wer seine Glöckchen/Knicklichter bein Auswerfen, viel schlimmer beim einholen an der Rute beläßt... (gehört ins Wasser geschubst)


----------



## Andal (25. April 2020)

So lange man nicht neben einem sitzt, der wie mein Ex-Schwiegergroßvater fischt, geht es doch. Nur gegen den Anton war das Rumpelstilzchen ein in sich ruhender Monolith. Das bisschen Gebimmel gehört an machen Stellen einfach mit dazu. Man muss ja nicht aus Leibeskräften mitläuten, oder auf quakende Frösche und singende Nachtigallen schießen.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. April 2020)

Jan_Cux schrieb:


> Eben... Zwar ist mir Schwund zu Rechnen, aber wer seine Glöckchen/Knicklichter bein Auswerfen, viel schlimmer beim einholen an der Rute beläßt... (gehört ins Wasser geschubst)


Es wird niemand gezwungen in meiner Hörweite zu angeln ^^


----------

